# Bobcat Taxidermist?



## WildAntlers

Looking for the best small mammal taxidermist - specifically for Bobcat.
Please recommend away!

I have contacted a taxidermist in Michigan but they have not returned my emails. They do not provide a phone number on their web site and I can't find a number in the yellow pages. per their web site, they do incredible work,

The name is: "Wildlife-Artist Studio of Taxidermy" http://www.wildlifeartiststudio.com/galleryframe.htm


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Checked out the web site, very nice work. I would try a few times again to email them.

Bob


----------



## JerseyJays

dont give up... they are probably swamped with work by the outstanding job they offer... maybe they are on vaccation... its gonna be tough to "beat" that artistic tallen... you might match it somewhere but the photos show top notch work....IMO


----------



## ncsmash

check out wellerswildlifestudio.com we do tons of bobcats and all other cats including lions, mountain lions, leopards,lynxes and any other cat legal to shoot in the world. Go to the website and check out the cat gallery you will enjoy it


----------



## ncsmash

you can pm me with any questions you have also


----------



## JerseyJays

wow ... phenominal work! also, excellent photos! how do you get them black in the background?

very impressive!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

I do mammals, and specialize in predator taxidermy. Here are a couple pics of my bobcats. You can find more at http://timberlandtaxidermy.net


----------



## buckeye_girl

Timber your cats look alive!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

Thanks Buckeye, that's the look I was going for. :wink:


----------



## buckeye_girl

TimberlandTaxi said:


> Thanks Buckeye, that's the look I was going for. :wink:


lol l figured I've just not seen too many that accomplished it. Now I have to go get a few bobcats lol


----------



## ncsmash

well we take the picture at night and then go back in and black out the background on the computer. Jersey Jays what did you think of the mount on the homepage of the bear and dead elk with the lion? That mount took three months from time of design to the time we put it in the store in town, its just an advertisement mount but its a hell of alot better than just a buisness card! We also did one that is a big Mountain Lion chasing a 150 inch coues deer and the mountain lion only has one foot on the base and the base is only about 3 feet but the deer extends out to about 13-14 feet its pretty awesome i hope to get pictures on the website of that


----------



## ncsmash

actually the lion chasing the deer is on the website its in the North American gallery and if you were wondering the mount on the homepage does spin in real life like that its on a 1/2 rpm turn table that spins the whole mount


----------



## ArtisticWhiteta

Wildlife Artist does outstanding work no doubt, but I don't believe he is taking on customer work anymore. That said, I wouldnt hesitate for a second to send my cat to Cole, aka TimberlandTaxi. If I ever decide to have a cat mounted that's where it will go!


----------



## steelernation

Timberland Taxi.. that's awesome work!!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

Thanks guys.


----------



## Arizona_Archer

my dad got his elk mounted from your studio i and always see your work around town. i was wondering if you buy bobcat pelts and if not how much do you charge to tan them?

thanks


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

AZ, are you talking to me?


----------



## MOC

I looked for someone for a while to mount my cat, and chose TimberlandTaxi. His work speaks for itself. Mine isn't done yet. I'll post pics when it is (around January).


----------



## poonreaper

orion taxidermy. in moose jaw saskatchewan Canada!!1 He is unbelievable. he has won worlds twice. You cant go wrong. He is the best there is!!!


----------



## poonreaper

by the way Timberland very nice work!!!!


----------



## John-in-VA

Timberland you cat mounts look great,all your mounts do .I never wanted to have one done ,but now I do .


----------



## Deer Hunting Do

If it's Cats you want, take a look at this guy...

Travis Taxidermy


----------



## TaxidermistWife

*Sevenswest Taxidermy*

My husband, Alex Zajac of Sevenswest Taxidermy in Overbrook, KS, also does excellent mammals, especially bobcats. His website is http://www.SevenswestTaxidermy.com.


----------



## Mike'sStillLife

those are some good lookin' cats!!!! very nice


----------



## Juneauhunt

Timberland............wow!


----------



## Rob D

Thats tight...


----------

